# Compensation for climbers



## NLTS12000 (Feb 10, 2021)

I have been running a 4-5 man operation for about 20 years, and have experienced a fair amount of turnover with climbing technicians. Until recently, I could step in and do the work myself if someone left abruptly; but my ability is diminished with age, and I really have to employ people that can do things I cannot. The business can't absorb $30.00\hour employees,and I am caught between passing on jobs, or paying help that seems to high to allow profitability. Recently I experimented with a sliding scale ; I paid an individual $19 for ground work, 21 for bucket, and 23 for climbing. Eventually he let it be known he wanted to get $23 for all his time. I have limited benefits (3 paid holidays/year), and my crew is normally laid off 3 winter months. I'm interested in ideas to make a better workplace-and remain profitable. WE bid jobs based on a minimum of $80\per man hour, which makes us pretty competitive in Northern Wisconsin.


----------



## CUCV (Feb 10, 2021)

If you apply the rule of 3rds you have room to pay your climber more with your hourly rate. I think it is worth paying a good reliable lead employee/climber well as they set the stage for all the other employees and you are charging the same rate for employees 2-5 but pay them less. I know several climbers getting $30-$35 an hour on the books. A friend gets $27.50/hr guaranteed 40 hours year round.

Do you think you would start loosing work if you increased your day rate from $3200 to $3350 to cover the cost of one $30 employee at your same profitability rate? A company near me that runs a 5 man crew is $3600 a day.


----------



## NLTS12000 (Feb 10, 2021)

I do pay attention to the labor/net profit ratio, and I started giving cash bonus' with a percentage of the profit when labor was less than 33 % of service charged. A 100 bonus is = to 2.50 hr on 40 hour week. I agree I could charge more, especially since we get 4-6 weeks out in the summer. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jul 31, 2021)

NLTS12000 said:


> I do pay attention to the labor/net profit ratio, and I started giving cash bonus' with a percentage of the profit when labor was less than 33 % of service charged. A 100 bonus is = to 2.50 hr on 40 hour week. I agree I could charge more, especially since we get 4-6 weeks out in the summer. Thanks for your input.





NLTS12000 said:


> I do pay attention to the labor/net profit ratio, and I started giving cash bonus' with a percentage of the profit when labor was less than 33 % of service charged. A 100 bonus is = to 2.50 hr on 40 hour week. I agree I could charge more, especially since we get 4-6 weeks out in the summer. Thanks for your input.


I started in the logging Industry @1978. I was in the Laborers Union- Northern CA. Day One,$10.74 per hour plus Health Benefits. What Climbers and treeworkers do for business owners is worth "Way More" than $30.00 per hour. If a Tree Care Business owner relies on ANY employee to run their business even $50.00 per hour for a Climber is relatively cheap. Take care of the Professional. 
43 years ago I was making $10.74 an hour. "Dummy Up" Climbers. You deserve more.


----------

